# Bright red hair.....make-up recs?????



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey everyone.....I used to have really vibrant fire red hair and after I turned 19 I decided to change & went back to black/brown because I just needed something different. Well now i'm turning 21 (march 1st people don't forget it LOL) & i miss my red hair!!!!! I'm thinking of going back to it (but maybe not so crazy red) and i need some recommendations for make-up. I have olive skin (which is looking a little pale right now), dark brown eyes (i like to wear green or blue contacts sometimes), and i have a little bit of freckles on my nose & cheeks (awww how cute hehe). I always stick to more neutral colours for eyeshadows or anything shimmery. I love woodwinked so think colours like that.....mulch, sable, retrospeck, say yeah, amber lights, slip pink..just to name of few of my faves. I'm just thinking that red hair a golds/bronzes colours might look bad on me! So help me out here give some suggestions on colours. I don't wear any greens/blues or crazy colours...yaya i'm stuck in my comfort zone! Lipgloss isn't so much a problem as eyeshadow is! So let's here what you guys got before i dye this hair back....hhmmmm maybe i should post an old pic of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh ya one more thing...when i mean red i mean like bright almost clown red! Not debra messing auburn red, k!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2006)

i think you'll still be able to pull off neutrals, even golds and bronzes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you may want to try something of a smoky eye with a colour like print or knight devine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think smoky eyes look pretty damn awesome with bright red hurr.


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 5, 2006)

golds and bronzes do NOT look bad with our colouring!

last night i went out on the town wearing Goldbit, Bronze and Mystery in the crease and to line!  and Ruby Darling lipstick with Bronze Sugar lipglass.

i use Garnier Nutrisse in Persimmon (76) or Garnier 100% in 764.


----------



## Isis (Feb 6, 2006)

Neutrals, golds, etc are always really nice. But I LOVE to wear green/teal e.s colors (Sprout, Humid, Guacamole, Lucky Green, Metamorph, Meadowland, Steamy; NARS Blade Runner, Rebecca, Wicked, Earth Angel, Rated R). For l.s I tend to like a nude, soft pink, or coral since I prefer a dramatic eye. (Eden Rocks, Pervette, Bare Trance, Cockatease, Brew, Freckeltone, La Di Bra)
For days when I do a more neutral eye, I play up my lips with a bolder berry color like Flitter & Oceanberry.

I love to have fun with color


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 7, 2006)

as you can see in my pic on the left, I have really bright red hair too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My staple colors are greens, browns and purples, so yeah you can totaly stay in your comfort zone!

I love sable, slip pink, sensualize, woodwink, mulch and patina! but I would definitly recommend a green for you too. try sumptuous olive, it's such a lovely color and more on the bronze side than bright green, and it goes with almost every brown.

you should also try expensive pink and trax!


----------

